# Probleme mit Notebook Grafik: Anzeigetreiber wurde wieder hergestellt



## orca113 (20. April 2009)

Guten Tach,ich habe ein Problem mit dem Dell Studio 15 Notebook meiner Freundin.
Ab und an während des Arbeitens oder Surfens wird das Bild grisselig und freezed kurz,dann schaltet sich das LCD kurz ab und ist dann wieder fehlerlos da,Kurz darauf steht unten in der Tray Leiste ein icon (gelbes Dreieck) und die meldung erscheint das nach einem Fehler der Anzeigetreiber wiederhergestellt wurde.
Würde ja gerne mal den Anzeigetreiber wieder neuinstallieren aber ich weiss nicht welchen ich brauche.Da ist eine ATI Radeon 3450 drin mit 256Mb


----------



## Phil_5 (20. April 2009)

Das ist ganz einfach

Dell Homepage / Treiber und Downloads --> Modell auswählen, dein Model eingeben und den VGA Treiber runterladen.

Alternativ:
Dell Drivers and Downloads


----------



## orca113 (20. April 2009)

Ah...ok.... gut was meinst du das könnte damit behoben sein oder soll ich den Kasten direkt zu denen zurückschicken?

Auf jedenfall schon mal danke.


----------



## Phil_5 (20. April 2009)

Ich nehme mal nicht an, dass du das Notebook übertaktet hast *G* - probiers einfach mal den Treiber zu installieren und die Situation zu beobachten. Zurückschicken kann mans ja immer noch. 

Bildfehler (meist inform von Strichen) deuten meist auf Hardwaredefekt hin. 
Unter "grisselig" kann ich mir nicht wirklich was vorstellen *g*


----------



## rehacomp (20. April 2009)

Wenn dann, brauchst den Mobile Treiber von ATI. Bei Dell gibts vieleicht auch neue.


----------

